# Unwanted villager thread?



## Minimasher

I've noticed that there are so many villagers that are very underrated or are just disliked. Maybe you have one of those villagers and are wanting to get rid of them so that you can instead have your dreamies. I thought maybe I would create this post to see if you have a villager on your island that doesn't really "sell" for anything and you never see anywhere for "sale", and you are looking to get rid of them or have them leaving your island. Because these villagers are rarely sold or asked for I was hoping that this could be a thread where you give villagers to others for free just because the other person genuinely wants that villager and you don't mind losing them. 

In my case, I have Buck and Blaire on my island if anyone would like them. They are completely free!
If you have any villagers you would like to give for free then feel free to talk about that here 

This may also be a great way to stop villagers from being sent into your void as you might find someone here wanting an underrated villager you have. If you have a disliked villager ready to move and can't find anyone that wants them, I could possibly take them as I have a spare account that I could put those villagers on. (Don't worry I still play on that game and would continue to give them attention!). I also figured this is similar to the looking for thread maybe but I am saying that any villagers you want to put on this thread should only be sold for free. This way people looking for a certain villager don't have to go through the horrid stress of grinding Nook Mile tickets

Sorry if I haven't been super clear, I'm terrible at writing and making points but I hope someone finds some use of this thread, otherwise I've wasted 15 minutes. 
Also you could write the underrated villagers you are looking for down in case someone can't be bothered writing down the villager they are giving away and would rather just see if anyone has asked for them yet. I hope we can find any unwanted villagers a loving home!


----------



## Darcy94x

This is a lovely idea!


----------



## Minimasher

Darcy94x said:


> This is a lovely idea! ☺


Thanks 
No proper replies yet though unfortunately


----------



## Katya01

I have Hornsby in boxes tomorrow, don't know if he is 'unwanted' but yeah


----------



## horan

I’m gonna lurk in case someone has Camofrog


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I'm gonna be moving out static, kid cat and possibly merengue. So I can get ankha....maybe whitney and maybe raymond


----------



## Sharksheep

See signature for who I have available.
I will be moving out these villagers after I get their photos: Freya (Reserved), Merengue, Sterling, Midge, Colton, Tangy


----------



## IslaYuka

Since my most liked villagers are unpopulair this is going to be a very handy thread for me.  Will definitely lurk around if I have a free plot!


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit

Gonna lurk in case someone has Iggly or Monty


----------



## Jenn Chaos

lurking for an underrated sheep!


----------



## Tazturdle

Have Nate available in boxes for another hour or two if anyone is interested.


----------



## fluttershy300

Just lurking, I have Moose and Alice if anyone wants them. I love Alice but I just want to make room for more characters. Idc about Moose and would be really happy if he just ask to move already.


----------



## Jenn Chaos

i have annalisa, nibbles, and elmer for grabs!


----------



## niko@kamogawa

I agree. Making this thread is a good idea. In that way, players can camp here instead and look for those "unpopular" villagers.

I normally would post them when they move out. However, majority of them still ended up in the void. I feel sorry for Celia, Penelope, and Antonio. I only have a day after all to move them.

For my current villager lineup, I am planning to move *Muffy* soon. For those who want to lurk for her, I will alert you a day before she moves!


----------



## Jenn Chaos

yatsushiro said:


> I agree. Making this thread is a good idea. In that way, players can camp here instead and look for those "unpopular" villagers.
> 
> I normally would post them when they move out. However, majority of them still ended up in the void. I feel sorry for Celia, Penelope, and Antonio. I only have a day after all to move them.
> 
> For my current villager lineup, I am planning to move *Muffy* soon. For those who want to lurk for her, I will alert you a day before she moves!


i would love to lurk for muffy and would greatly appreciate an alert since time zones tend to interfere with acquiring villagers.


----------



## niko@kamogawa

Jenn Chaos said:


> i would love to lurk for muffy and would greatly appreciate an alert since time zones tend to interfere with acquiring villagers.



I am online most of the time in this forum anyway.  I just dropped you a message to give you more information about Muffy.


----------



## Tiger513

Nevermind! My IRL bestie actually had a space open!!


----------



## -Zora-

This is such a good idea I personally value the "lower popularity" characters more just because they've been with me through all my animal crossing games 

I'm going to move Chester out pretty soon if anyone is interested


----------



## Pintuition

This is a great idea! 

I have Agent S in boxes today and nobody seems to want her, poor thing! Katt's going to be out soon (hopefully) too! If anyone wants Agent S, I'd just love her to go to someone who really wants her!!


----------



## Sharksheep

Papi has been claimed.

Papi is moving out. Can be in boxes today or tomorrow


----------



## daffodilcrossing

I have Lyman available for free!


----------



## applesauc3

I have Ellie in boxes! I made a thread about it just now


----------



## loveclove

Once I get their photos Pietro and Rex are free to a good home


----------



## Jenn Chaos

loveclove said:


> Once I get their photos Pietro and Rex are free to a good home


i would greatly approximate it if i could have pietro once he’s ready to go!


----------



## loveclove

Jenn Chaos said:


> i would greatly approximate it if i could have pietro once he’s ready to go!


I'll message you!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

I'm going to remember this thread for when Cyrano and Olaf want to leave


----------



## Minimasher

Sharksheep said:


> Papi is moving out. Can be in boxes today or tomorrow


 I would love to have Papi! I will be free in a few hours. If you would rather give him to someone else, feel free


----------



## Sharksheep

Minimasher said:


> I would love to have Papi! I will be free in a few hours. If you would rather give him to someone else, feel free



I forgot to update here but he has been claimed already.


----------



## ForeverSoaring

I have Hazel in boxes today, and I’m going to be giving away Graham, Filbert, Megan, and Bud soon!


----------



## dino

renee is in boxes and free to a good home if anyone wants her!


----------



## Lynnatchii

I'm planning to kick out Ken! Please someone take him when he's in boxes!


----------



## Kattea

I have Octavian in boxes right now. Any one wanna save him from the void?


----------



## pizzabutts

gonna lurk for aurora


----------



## Jenn Chaos

do any of you want zell?


----------



## Minimasher

Sharksheep said:


> I forgot to update here but he has been claimed already.


That's alright!


----------



## Hedgehugs

Gonna replace Phil with Agent S soon, so if anyone wants Phil in like 2 or 3 days (or right now if you're in a rush) just ping me. He's ungifted.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

This is a great thread! I see a lot of post with no replies for giving away more unpopular villagers in the New Neighbor Network, hopefully this will help some people who are after some lesser wanted villagers <3


----------



## fluttershy300

Hey, just letting people know that my sweet girl Alice will be packing up later on today! It’s 12am where I am so tomorrow is today hehe. :’) I would hate for her to be voided. She deserves a home. Her house is very nice too.


----------



## Minimasher

If anyone has either Maddie, Deirdre, Biff, Murphy, Jeremiah or Beau I'd love to know!


----------



## BluebearL

Minimasher said:


> If anyone has either Maddie, Deirdre, Biff, Murphy, Jeremiah or Beau I'd love to know!


Hi I have Biffs amiibo! I can scan him in and into boxes for some tbt if you don't mind paying. Otherwise feel free to keep lurking, I wouldn't charge if it wasn't for the overly time consuming process.
Edit: Very sorry just saw that this is free villagers only! Regardless I'd love to help so I'll make him free.


----------



## _Rainy_

I have fauna and Bianca if anybody wants? I don’t usually see many people wanting them so I thought I’d put them here.


----------



## IslaYuka

I have a plot open and I’m looking for:

Paolo, Wade or Cube!


----------



## xxTomxx

Jenn Chaos said:


> do any of you want zell?


I would like Zell but I dont have any open plots currently :/ Edit: Do you know when you will move him out?


----------



## Minimasher

BluebearL said:


> Hi I have Biffs amiibo! I can scan him in and into boxes for some tbt if you don't mind paying. Otherwise feel free to keep lurking, I wouldn't charge if it wasn't for the overly time consuming process.
> Edit: Very sorry just saw that this is free villagers only! Regardless I'd love to help so I'll make him free.


I would love that! I should be able to have somebody out shortly


----------



## SandiBeaches

I have Flip in boxes today. A campsite visitor has booted him. He was actually one of my starter villagers and has never asked to move. Would love to see him go to someone and not to the void. I just like to have villagers come and go, so I get to meet as many animals as possible, like you said there are so many underrated and unwanted animals out there!


----------



## Italialovesyou

Ankha in boxes


The og buyer isnt replying so im here!

what im lf for her
Nmts

mush diy

Rope fence diy

Or 

Celeste diy


----------



## Jenn Chaos

xxTomxx said:


> I would like Zell but I dont have any open plots currently :/ Edit: Do you know when you will move him out?


i pmed you!


----------



## Becs

Reneezombie said:


> I have fauna and Bianca if anybody wants? I don’t usually see many people wanting them so I thought I’d put them here.


I would love Bianca but I don’t have space for her just yet - when is she moving??


----------



## Tiger513

Minimasher said:


> If anyone has either Maddie, Deirdre, Biff, Murphy, Jeremiah or Beau I'd love to know!


I have Deirdre in boxes right now!!


----------



## Jenn Chaos

update on my LF:


----------



## Minimasher

Tiger513 said:


> I have Deirdre in boxes right now!!


Do you think I would be able to pick her up later? It's currently 12:57pm for me. Would 7:00pm my time work or not?


----------



## Tiger513

Minimasher said:


> Do you think I would be able to pick her up later? It's currently 12:57pm for me. Would 7:00pm my time work or not?


If I time travel back a few hours sure. It's 9:03 pm for me right now but I'd rather she go to someone who wants her!


----------



## milkie

oooh this thread is super cool. right now i have genji vactioning on my island but im moving out in august so when that time comes ill post him here 

(if one of yall really want genji lemme know and i'll ping u when hes ready to move i try to move iut my guests in the first week of a new month)


----------



## Knopekin

got ava moving out today if anyone's interested!


----------



## Bridee123

Cleo will be in boxes tomorrow if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jittersfan75

Anyone want Hans? He just asked to move out today


----------



## _Rainy_

Becs said:


> I would love Bianca but I don’t have space for her just yet - when is she moving??


Sorry, I’m just now seeing this. I haven’t been getting my notifications lately. I don’t have a set date for her to move yet, but I can get her into boxes whenever.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Pierce will be in boxes tomorrow.


----------



## ForeverSoaring

Filbert is in boxes today if anyone is interested!
Megan will be in boxes in a few days.


----------



## Miss_March

My daughter has Flora in boxes today. She is keeping her until it's time to pick up Kitty. If anyone wants her she has given her items though so she isn't original. Just pm me or like this post if you reply so I get a notification. ^_^


----------



## Tiger513

Working on getting Zell in boxes if anyone is interested


----------



## Jenn Chaos

Tiger513 said:


> Working on getting Zell in boxes if anyone is interested


@dino probably is!


----------



## Bridee123

ForeverSoaring said:


> Filbert is in boxes today if anyone is interested!
> Megan will be in boxes in a few days.


Argh! I want Filbert so much but I won’t have a spot until tomorrow. My terrible luck


----------



## Tiger513

Jenn Chaos said:


> @dino probably is!


He'll be in boxes tomorrow I think!


----------



## dino

Tiger513 said:


> He'll be in boxes tomorrow I think!


can i ask if he is original/ungifted ?


----------



## Tiger513

dino said:


> can i ask if he is original/ungifted ?


He is not... I was trying to get his photo


----------



## Jenn Chaos

update on dreamie hunt!


----------



## sunset_succulent

i’m looking for Stella! she’s d tier for some odd reason so she is certainly “unwanted”


----------



## dino

Tiger513 said:


> He is not... I was trying to get his photo


totally fine ! thanks but i think i'll wait out for an original, good luck finding a home for him ☺


----------



## Jenn Chaos

@xxTomxx heres the thread!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020



RubyandSapphire said:


> i’m looking for Stella! she’s d tier for some odd reason so she is certainly “unwanted”


i FEEL like she’s so pretty!


----------



## Sharksheep

Tiger513 said:


> Working on getting Zell in boxes if anyone is interested



@justalittlemad


----------



## Tiger513

Sharksheep said:


> @justalittlemad


He is gifted btw! He'll be in boxes tomorrow


----------



## Jenn Chaos

Tiger513 said:


> He is gifted btw! He'll be in boxes tomorrow


@xxTomxx


----------



## justalittlemad

Tiger513 said:


> He is gifted btw! He'll be in boxes tomorrow


I don't care if he's gifted! I can TT to have a plot by tomorrow if he's still unclaimed!


----------



## Duckling

Anyone have Bones?  Desperate to get him before (both!) our birthdays on August 4th!


----------



## Tiger513

bubblebabies said:


> Anyone have Bones?  Desperate to get him before (both!) our birthdays on August 4th!


I have his amibo... I might be able to cycle him out in time


----------



## Viridia

Hey guys! If anyone wants to send any cattle villagers my way I'd be so grateful <3 I already have Vic and Patty : )


----------



## Enxssi

is anyone trying to move out Hazel? She seems kinda unwanted. I don’t have a plot ready for her but I can try to get one


----------



## Italialovesyou

Selling chester


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

I currently have Lionel in boxes for anyone interested!


----------



## Sharksheep

ADOPTED

Flora just asked to leave. She can be in boxes today or tomorrow


----------



## mirrorblackout

If anyone is moving out Blaire or Plucky I'd gladly take them


----------



## Jenn Chaos

i still have elmer, cherry, nibbles, and annalisa for grabs!


----------



## NomadicColossus

is he still available?


----------



## Lamebo

Buck in boxes tomorrow - looking for Doc! ❤

Also interested in:
Flora (looking at you @Sharksheep )
Sprinkles
Shep
Broccolo


----------



## Sharksheep

Lamebo said:


> Buck in boxes tomorrow - looking for Doc! ❤
> 
> Also interested in:
> Flora (looking at you @Sharksheep )
> Sprinkles
> Shep
> Broccolo



Sorry she was adopted yesterday.


----------



## Lamebo

Sharksheep said:


> Sorry she was adopted yesterday.


No problem, thank you!


----------



## Jenn Chaos

NomadicColossus said:


> is he still available?


who?


----------



## Tiger513

Probably going to have Merry available soon-ish. Currently ungifted. I will keep her that way if someone is interested


----------



## ali.di.magix

Nate is moving out via amiibo  if anyone wants him hmu


----------



## Tiger513

Goldie just asked to leave if anyone was looking for her. Only gifted 1 item - wooden framed glasses. 

Edit - she's been claimed!


----------



## Tazturdle

Hippeux in boxes, he's free but would really appreciate a few nmt if you could spare any.


----------



## Jenn Chaos

looking for roscoe!


----------



## weavile

Leopold is in boxes today


----------



## Straitnine19

Yuka is gonna be in boxes tomorrow. I love her but im not sure if she is considered "unwanted" by others. Eitherway she is free and gifted so she isnt original


----------



## Sharksheep

ADOPTED

Bianca is moving out. She got kicked out by a random camper


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

lf: plucky, goose, lyman, ohare, june, or anabelle


----------



## Tutle

LF: Peppy Piper


----------



## Italialovesyou

vivian in boxes


----------



## ForeverSoaring

Graham is in boxes today! Bud will be in boxes about three days.


----------



## Goblinbug

Italialovesyou said:


> vivian in boxes


Is she still available?


----------



## brysonkunz

Gayle is leaving!


----------



## Italialovesyou

Goblinbug said:


> Is she still available?


no sorry


----------



## Emmsey

Sylvia in boxes today moving out via amiibo. Free to a good home!


----------



## Minimasher

I have Blaire, Buck or Bluebear if anyone would like them. I'm looking for Deirdre, Biff or Maddie. Murphy would be great too!


----------



## virtualpet

We're kicking out villagers via Amiibo, so does anyone happen to want Stella or Paolo? 

Note we also currently have Caroline voided!


----------



## Minimasher

virtualpet said:


> We're kicking out villagers via Amiibo, so does anyone happen to want Stella or Paolo?
> 
> Note we also currently have Caroline voided!


My brother would like paolo. You can get in contact with him through me


----------



## virtualpet

Minimasher said:


> My brother would like paolo. You can get in contact with him through me



Oh sure! I should be able to get Paolo ready to move today, I just need to double check that I've finished Ruby's item requests. Would your brother be ready to take him today?


----------



## Minimasher

virtualpet said:


> Oh sure! I should be able to get Paolo ready to move today, I just need to double check that I've finished Ruby's item requests. Would your brother be ready to take him today?


Well the current time for me is 11:34 pm. So I would have to wait until my tomorrow. If you don't want to wait that long then I don't mind if you say no. But if you are ok with waiting another day then I would still be up for it. If you don't want to just let me know


----------



## virtualpet

Minimasher said:


> Well the current time for me is 11:34 pm. So I would have to wait until my tomorrow. If you don't want to wait that long then I don't mind if you say no. But if you are ok with waiting another day then I would still be up for it. If you don't want to just let me know



It's currently 7:39 am where I'm at, so your tomorrow would probably still be my evening, but feel free to let me know whenever he's ready to take him and I'll go ahead and get him in boxes.


----------



## sunny*

lurking for Barold


----------



## Jenn Chaos

virtualpet said:


> We're kicking out villagers via Amiibo, so does anyone happen to want Stella or Paolo?
> 
> Note we also currently have Caroline voided!


i would love stella! is there a time you’d be kicking her out because i would have to get a plot and i’m in mst so it’s late rn for me


----------



## virtualpet

Jenn Chaos said:


> i would love stella! is there a time you’d be kicking her out because i would have to get a plot and i’m in mst so it’s late rn for me


I can kick her out at any time, and I'd be willing to hold onto her until you're ready! I currently have two other people who want villagers I have moving out, so take your time.^-^


----------



## Jenn Chaos

virtualpet said:


> I can kick her out at any time, and I'd be willing to hold onto her until you're ready! I currently have two other people who want villagers I have moving out, so take your time.^-^


that’s sounds great! i’ll send you a pm for when you’re done with the other two so we can set something up afterward!


----------



## Italialovesyou

i have beau that will be moving out soon


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

lurking for plucky, june, o'hare, goose, anabelle, or lyman <3


----------



## Tiger513

Trying to kick Pate if anyone is looking for her


----------



## WigginsFTW

Lurking for Snake, Lucky, Derwin!


----------



## Sharksheep

I just got photos of Phoebe (only been given a wreath) and Colton (gifted with lots of matching clothes and decor). Let me know if you would like either of them


----------



## kiwikenobi

I think Willow is unpopular for some reason, even though I think she's pretty cute. I have her in boxes right now. If you want her, please respond in this thread:





__





						Giveaway - Willow the snooty sheep in boxes [VOIDED]
					

Willow the snooty sheep is in boxes right now. She is free to a good home. I don't time travel, so she'll only be available today.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Italialovesyou

apollo in boxes


----------



## virtualpet

Stella is back up! She'll be moving out via Amiibo in a couple days ^^


----------



## TaylaJade

Hi all! 
Bunnie pinged me today saying she wanted to leave. I decided it’s time to giving this budding popstar the chance for a new adventure. 
She’s not in boxes yet, but I’m happy to TT to get her in if you have a plot ready.
She has been gifted many clothes and had her catchphrase changed to “honey bunny”. 
I’m not asking for anything, just that this superstar will be given a loving home


----------



## virtualpet

Bud moved in from being voided in another island, does anyone want him?


----------



## xxTomxx

Minimasher said:


> I have Blaire, Buck or Bluebear if anyone would like them. I'm looking for Deirdre, Biff or Maddie. Murphy would be great too!


Are you still looking for Maddie?


----------



## Minimasher

xxTomxx said:


> Are you still looking for Maddie?


Yes!


----------



## ForeverSoaring

I have Bud in boxes today!


----------



## SandiBeaches

Gruff is in boxes today


----------



## CrestFallen

I’ll have Monty in boxes tomorrow if anyone is interested 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



sunshinesnekdeceit said:


> Gonna lurk in case someone has Iggly or Monty


On the off chance you still need Monty I’ll have him available tomorrow ^^,


----------



## Sharksheep

Colton is in boxes today. Free to a good home


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Snake is in boxes today. ^_^ He is *not *original -- details are in this thread. Would love to see him go to a loving home!


----------



## JellyBeans

Fang is in boxes if anyone wants him!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Tipper in boxes today! More info Here!


----------



## akmcghee24

Love this Idea! I am moving out Rocco Rocket Wendy.


----------



## Tiger513

Will probably be moving Tangy or Walt out soon!


----------



## Jules

Walt is in boxes today! Message me if interested, he is fully original, and I'm excited to see him off to a new home! If you come by to get him, you are also welcome to check out Redd since he is also on my island today.


----------



## ShiningEmmy

Sometime within the next week I'll be getting rid of Reneigh and Soleil, if anyone wants them, please DM me to reserve them.


----------



## Tania

I wanna get rid of Lionel


----------



## Equity

Minimasher said:


> I have Blaire, Buck or Bluebear if anyone would like them. I'm looking for Deirdre, Biff or Maddie. Murphy would be great too!


Hello! I know your post is a bit dated, but I was wondering if Blaire was still available  She’s one of the villagers I’d love to have and I have an open plot! Sadly, I don’t have any villagers you’re looking for ;/


----------



## Katgamer

I have cherry in boxes looking for tbt or nmt


----------



## akmcghee24

Chevre is in boxes if anyone wants her


----------



## Minimasher

Equity said:


> Hello! I know your post is a bit dated, but I was wondering if Blaire was still available  She’s one of the villagers I’d love to have and I have an open plot! Sadly, I don’t have any villagers you’re looking for ;/


She is actually still available! I could get her ready for you if you wanted?


----------



## Equity

Minimasher said:


> She is actually still available! I could get her ready for you if you wanted?


Thank you for your reply! I’m actually getting her from someone else, but my friend who’s also part of TBT Forum (@Minou) is also looking for her! I was wondering if you’d be okay with my friend having her instead  She thinks she may be able to have an empty plot land today or tomorrow (EST)


----------



## Minou

Minimasher said:


> She is actually still available! I could get her ready for you if you wanted?


Hi! My friend @Equity invited me to your conversation. I would love to have Blaire ! I have a villager who plans to move out. I can TT. You can PM me when you're available. Let me know if you would like anything in return! Id be happy to help you fill your wishlist as a thank you ^^


----------



## SleepyMimeko

I'm looking for kitty, but I don't have an empty lot for her.
None of my villagers have asked me about moving in a while.


----------



## Hypno KK

Lucha! Does he count? I've got him in my town and I'm planning on moving him out at some point, if anyone wants him.


----------



## Tazturdle

I have Apple in boxes if anyone is interested. I know she's not popular, but its worth a shot. She is gifted.

She's not one of my first two villagers, but she's one of my first maybe 5 to move in, idk if that changes anything in regards to her house.

Giving away for free, but would appreciate some NMT if you could spare any. Thanks


----------



## Tiger513

Walt just asked to leave if anyone is looking for him!


----------



## Minou

Tiger513 said:


> Walt just asked to leave if anyone is looking for him!


Hi! He is one of the few villagers in my watchlist. I would be interested in having him ! I don't have an open plot land yet however. I will PM you If I have one if that's ok. You can let me know then if someone else had already asked for him before me.


----------



## Tiger513

Minou said:


> Hi! He is one of the few villagers in my watchlist. I would be interested in having him ! I don't have an open plot land yet however. I will PM you If I have one if that's ok. You can let me know then if someone else had already asked for him before me.


Someone else asked for him but I'm not sure if they have an open plot. I'll let you know!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020

I'm so sorry but they did have a free plot. I'll probably have Tangy moving next and Marshall in a couple weeks if you're looking for either of them!


----------



## akmcghee24

@Tiger513 I am interested in tangy. If you want one of my villagers in return I have added them. Anyone can pop in with an offer for any of my villagers!


----------



## Equity

Tiger513 said:


> Someone else asked for him but I'm not sure if they have an open plot. I'll let you know!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020
> 
> I'm so sorry but they did have a free plot. I'll probably have Tangy moving next and Marshall in a couple weeks if you're looking for either of them!


Hello! I would actually be interested in having Marshal if he ever moves out!


----------



## Tiger513

akmcghee24 said:


> @Tiger513 I am interested in tangy. If you want one of my villagers in return I have added them. Anyone can pop in with an offer for any of my villagers!View attachment 311611


Tangy is actually in boxes right now!! I used an Amibo lol I'm switching her out for Marshall and Beau is taking Walt's old spot (both will probably also be up for trade, I can't decide who I want as my last 2 villagers!).


----------



## akmcghee24

Oh okay! I can grab a plot and come by if you want!


----------



## Tiger513

Equity said:


> Hello! I would actually be interested in having Marshal if he ever moves out!


I just used his amibo today, so I'll let you know when I'm kicking him out lol


----------



## Equity

Ohh, no worries! I’m in no rush  If you ever decide to keep him, it’d be fine as well!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Anyone looking for dotty? I will probably void her soon, but can wait if there is any interest in her.


----------



## Koholint

I have Robin in boxes if anyone wants her


----------



## gloomville

Trying to get Nan to move out.


----------



## Tiger513

Alice is in boxes. I haven't gifted her anything but she showed up from someone's void


----------

